# Sand or rock?



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I know most people here have stone.
I can get stone cheep, and sand cheap, so i dont care.
Is sand ok for them? How do you clean the sand? or just go get some rock? I got a 4ftx8ft bottom to cover







so ... kinda a lot of room to play with.

i like white rock, but its not natrual... but oh well. Ill prb go with some pea stone or sand.
just want to make sure sand is ok? 
and if any one is using sand, how did you clean it? and do you weekly clean it, like people graval vac?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I know a few people who use sand in their aquariums and I guess its ok for them. I personally use gravel...I have blue mixed with white in my 80 gallon and it looks really good.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn Bobme...you're now the official post whore in my book. Innes isn't touching your for post rate.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks i guess ... 
I am shifting from post whore, to a ontopic helpfull lad, and i hope its working.

Any one else have any ideas on the sand thouht?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> Any one else have any ideas on the sand thouht?


 I think it will be fine, it is really a matter of waht you think will look best for you.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Any one else have any ideas on the sand thouht?
> ...


 Yea i understand that, i am trying to get some ideas as to how to clean the sand though.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I've heard that crap sits on top of the sand and is easy to clean with the normal gravel tube, syphon, I was thinkin bout mixing sand with natural colored gravel. Make sure you wash the sand before putting it in. In a 5 gallon buckett would work. It's going to take a long time for your tank, but the smaller amouint of sand you are cleaning, the faster it will get clean. You might wanna try a large rubbermaid and stir it up pretty good.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I've heard that crap sits on top of the sand and is easy to clean with the normal gravel tube, syphon, I was thinkin bout mixing sand with natural colored gravel. Make sure you wash the sand before putting it in. In a 5 gallon buckett would work. It's going to take a long time for your tank, but the smaller amouint of sand you are cleaning, the faster it will get clean. You might wanna try a large rubbermaid and stir it up pretty good.


 yea i know, thanks for the ideas.
Im just trying to think over all, i got a lot of area to clean. i dont mind doing it, its just if sand will work, id like to use it. however sand is half dirt so cleaning it, is a big must.


----------

